# internet is way too slow for dsl



## shamnshen (Aug 11, 2011)

My internet is so slow lately. Used to be that we all could be on our laptops working and pages would load really fast. Now it is like dialup. I have run my anti virus (trend) and used ccleaner and still I am at a crawl. Is it possible I have someone stealing our bandwith (what ever that means) or a virus I cant find? Please help.


----------



## shamnshen (Aug 11, 2011)

Another thing I should mention is that my gmail was recently hacked which being computer stupid, I have no idea how that happened


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

Is this a wired or wireless connection issue? Have you tried both?

How's your connection when it's wired to the Modem?


----------



## shamnshen (Aug 11, 2011)

Wireless, I never set it up for a cord.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Can you please try a wired connection? Do you have a patch network cable?

Any other PC/laptop in your home network that's encountering the same issue?

Please see this Sticky and provide us some more info and output for review.

Also, please post the Speedtest results, one using a wired connection and another one using a wireless connection.


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

shamnshen said:


> Another thing I should mention is that my gmail was recently hacked which being computer stupid, I have no idea how that happened


Don't use the same password for every account.

Use stronger password that are 8 characters and more with uppercase/lowercase letters, numbers and symbols. The password might be annoying to type but it helps from brute force attacks.

Scan for key logger and spyware.


----------



## shamnshen (Aug 11, 2011)

All three computers are wireless and the XBOX. All are complaining about issue. I am away from computers tonight but will submit all you requested tomorrow. (replying from phone) Last night I was lurking the forums and came across wireshark. I did a capture on that too (no editing since that program is way over my head) but can tell you I had every color of the rainbow on that capture. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## shamnshen (Aug 11, 2011)

my ISP is Verizon DSL. It goes from phone line to modem (Westell model 890-2100015) to Router (NetgearWPN824v2 which the software was updated during a service call to netgear couple months ago) We all connect wireless

I dont even know how to do it wired? Take the wire from the modem or the router?

The Speedtest was 1.55 download .37 upload and ping 44ms
http://www.speedtest.net/result/1429787079.png

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\LaFramboise>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : LaFramboise-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 74-F0-6D-31-0E-68
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::429:c56f:6b6d:d5a8%13(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.14(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 359985261
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-F3-04-D2-74-F0-6D-31-0E-68

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 4.2.2.2
4.2.2.3
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : JMicron PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Adap
ter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 20-CF-30-34-BE-D9
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{971D03B8-2031-4429-BE13-EAB1417B8391}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{E4BB41A9-CDC8-42F9-A7FD-2B853FDA9B6C}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:fc:beb:b899:732e(Preferr
ed)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::fc:beb:b899:732e%11(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\LaFramboise>




Thank you guys!!!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

3 Things for you to do for now:

Enable DHCP on all computers on your Wireless Setting and not the LAN. Here's a guide.


> Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter
> DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No


Change the Wireless Channel of your router to 1 or 11, see which one you can get a great signal. You will need to logon to your router setting to accomplish this. Do you know the Logon? username and password?

To test for a wired connection, here's a picture of a patch network cable, pls. find one and plug it in to your Router's LAN Port, you shd have 4 Ports, check out this belkin router, see how it has 4 LAN Ports.


----------

